# [By Demand] - Digit May 2007



## Sirius (Mar 12, 2007)

Let the requests flow...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2007)

why what so early?

whats there for april so could ask for may?


----------



## WhoMI (Mar 12, 2007)

all visual studio (vb,c#,web dev.)express editions

visualstudio2005 service pack 1


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 13, 2007)

Some new game demos please!! You guys review 3-4 games each month but rarely give them. All you give are the freeware games like Nexuiz (given atleast 3 times!!). Give new *single player* demos please, there are plenty released each month.

No more online or multiplayer only games, please. I have said this before. People who have the bandwidth to play online games also have the bandwidth to download them. So its useless to give those. You should put up a poll somewhere and see how many members prefer multiplayer and how many single player.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

ACDSee 9.0.108
*downloads.acdsystems.com/en/acdsee.exe

And items from my April 2007 list(s) which won't be given in April 2007 CD/DVD.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 13, 2007)

Review sound cards PLEASEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Review sound cards PLEASEEEE!!!!!!!


Yes, I want that too. They haven't done that in a very long time.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 13, 2007)

Speakers have been very nicely reviewed in the march issue of digit. But wat is the use of even a good 2.1 speaker set without sufficient circuitry to drive them. Everyone knows how inefficient onboard sound is in delivering the sound output that any good speaker should ideally give. I hope all the AUDIOPHILES out there will support my demand!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 for x86
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/...0b/WindowsServer2003-KB914961-SP2-x86-ENU.exe

Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 for x64
*download.microsoft.com/download/3/...Server2003.WindowsXP-KB914961-SP2-x64-ENU.exe


----------



## smj (Mar 14, 2007)

new star soccer 3 with comentry updates
cheatbook 2007
win xp 64 bit edition


----------



## rishitells (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Please Please....

   Give UBUNTU LINUX Latest version.

many digit readers want it Please...
__________
So many months have passed since u gave UBUNTU 

Now Please Include It.....................................UBUNTU


----------



## dissel (Mar 14, 2007)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> Hey Please Please....
> 
> Give UBUNTU LINUX Latest version.
> 
> many digit readers want it Please...



And that is the Ubuntu 7.04(Fietsy) which will release 19th April 2007.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 14, 2007)

Is it possible to give Windows XP 64 bit by some kind of arrangement with Microsoft? MS gives a 120 days trial for free, isn't it?


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 14, 2007)

Fast track to photoshop advanced


----------



## chicha (Mar 14, 2007)

Does this realy help? i mean do they really go through all this?
IF yes i would like to say some thing
1.The idea of giving old movies is good. But why not some 
  old tv serials like "wonder years" or "batman" 

2.You give some games as fullversions good but most of 
  them require internet, are not very good and are very
  bad. Please try to give something like monkey island or sam and max. 

3.Your wallpapers are getting boring, please try for some nice animated wallpapers.

4.And SP2 for windows xp 64.

5.Your interface is nice.Keep up the good work

6.You have to review some better games and review 
  atleast 3

  That is all for now. can not demand all at once.


----------



## subratabera (Mar 14, 2007)

*May!!!*


----------



## nepcker (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's what I want:
 - more videos on your DVDs. Try to give *high* quality videos - not the blurry, faded out ones.
 - some mac games in the future. 
 - great videos from www.macboy.com/switch and www.macboy.com/mactoons/index.html. 
 - the Apple ads from www.apple.com/getamac/ads. They're hilarious (they make for an interesting watch).
 - Steve Jobs's MacWorld 2007 keynote address from www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/keynote.
 - More Apple, Macs, iPod, and iPhone coverage


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 15, 2007)

Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 for i386 Systems


----------



## dfordigit (Mar 16, 2007)

Norton antivirus Tools with procedure for removal. All tools till date in one folder of dvd.
__________
Now pl go for DVD DL! Chip & pc world giving at rs.100 price.
__________
you may stop giving cd.you were the first one to offer dvd writers at discount!so now all subsriber has shifted to atleast combo drive in this era.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 16, 2007)

ALL THE EPISODES OF THE SCENE (SEASON 1 as WELL AS SEASON 2).


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 16, 2007)

Now this is rather early.
*~Adobe Premiere Elements 3 Demo*
*www.adobe.com/products/premiereel/tryout.html
*~ Pirates of the carribean 3 trailer*

*~Webaroo's Wikipedia Webpack*
(In a special issue considering its size)

~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ Sabayon Linux (Whenever you want to give a distro - there's a full (DVD) and a light (CD) version)
~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## jossee (Mar 16, 2007)

ueah this is very early indeed.. I was on demand to ask for april issues..

Anyway guys give us some full length new english movies & video musics..
& if possible need for speed carbon full version with ur magazine a rate of Rs.200/ for a month only..

& need firefox 2.0.0.2 the latest..


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nokia PC Suite 6.82 Release 27
*nds1.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_682_rel_27_0_eng_web.msi

Spyware Doctor 5.0
*www.pctools.com/downloads/sdsetup.exe


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 17, 2007)

* Virtual PC 2007
* MS Windows 2003 SP 2 ISO (500+ MB)


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 17, 2007)

Tthere is a Need for Windows 2003 Service Pack  2.


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

I Need Linux OS


----------



## anoopkammaran (Mar 18, 2007)

I am in a desperate need of some good linux distribution WITH gcc/g++ installed. 

So, I would demand, 

-> Fedora
-> Open Suse

P.S : Don't put Live CDs/Live Dvd images...


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 18, 2007)

Wish u have downloaded Windows 2003 Service Pack 2.


----------



## hackers (Mar 18, 2007)

i want DeskScapes,so that i can use animated wallpaper
plssss


----------



## Sirius (Mar 19, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> ALL THE EPISODES OF THE SCENE (SEASON 1 as WELL AS SEASON 2).



Already given so cannot give that again. It's waste of disk space if we give again.


----------



## tango_cash (Mar 19, 2007)

pls put some videos on installing and maintaining our computer. like installing a graphic card, cleaning the cabinet,the cpu and fans etc u used to have them long time back. now u have a cd and a dvd that's a lot of space, u cud give them in divx format that will further save space.


----------



## vijay patel (Mar 20, 2007)

please give the latest version of SUSE Linux


----------



## anshul (Mar 21, 2007)

I want some new wallpapers and free good games. good means good.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 21, 2007)

Sirius said:
			
		

> Already given so cannot give that again. It's waste of disk space if we give again.



in which issue did u give all the episodes of the scene (season 1 as well as season 2)???????????


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 21, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> in which issue did u give all the episodes of the scene (season 1 as well as season 2)???????????



Oct 2006 DVD (scene season 2)

Tip: Use Digit archive to search for softwares given by Digit.


----------



## dfordigit (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi,

I want ARTICLE regarding:

 how to copy protect home made CD,VCD or Audio cd that no one can copy it on hard disk or even can not make duplicate copy of it.

Software:

Norton System works-2007 tryout may be downloaded from symentec website!

All norton antivirus Tools with removal instructions.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 22, 2007)

tango_cash said:
			
		

> pls put some videos on installing and maintaining our computer. like installing a graphic card, cleaning the cabinet,the cpu and fans etc u used to have them long time back. now u have a cd and a dvd that's a lot of space, u cud give them in divx format that will further save space.


Yeah, I would like that too. The videos used to be very helpful. I learnt a lot from them.


----------



## dfordigit (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by tango_cash
pls put some videos on installing and maintaining our computer. like installing a graphic card, cleaning the cabinet,the cpu and fans etc u used to have them long time back. now u have a cd and a dvd that's a lot of space, u cud give them in divx format that will further save space.



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I would like that too. The videos used to be very helpful. I learnt a lot of them.


Instead of old black&white movies it will be better to have video tutorial.Fully agree with guys!


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 22, 2007)

Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please 
Give the cumulative patch for Far Cry.... As you know the version 1.0 is not at all beautiful....and now they have released a cumulative patch sized 180 MB......if u give this there is no need to download previous patches........
Let our game look beautiful.....
*www.ubi.com/US/Downloads/DownloadFile.aspx?dfId=3429


----------



## krates (Mar 23, 2007)

Need More Free Stufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 23, 2007)

I would be greatly honoured if you just sent me a cd & dvd this time insted of 2 cds.


anyway id like  PS3 beta couse i missed it since you gave me 2 cds last month.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 24, 2007)

Sound Card review


----------



## mrmani (Mar 24, 2007)

Fast Track On Flash And Mac.


----------



## WarrenG (Mar 24, 2007)

Mobile Phone Review Pls ...


----------



## abhinav_gdp (Mar 25, 2007)

A new best Linux must be  included in the cd/dvd with digit.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 25, 2007)

Fast Track to Corel Draw plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Panchu (Mar 25, 2007)

Please include a high quality trailer for the movie 300...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 26, 2007)

Panchu said:
			
		

> Please include a high quality trailer for the movie 300...



Well the movie is released why do you want to see the High Quality Trailer when there is Highest Quality full version of movie?. 


IAM SPARTA - That is the only thing that guy says . Just kidding. Unable to resist when i heard that.  

Also Best of Luck if the digit provides you


----------



## smj (Mar 26, 2007)

SPSS 15.0  (*www.spss.com/downloads/Papers.cfm?ProductID=00035&Name=SPSS_Base&DLType=Demo)
New star soccer 3 with commentry patch
cheatbook 2007


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 26, 2007)

Fast Track to Advanced features of PHP.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 26, 2007)

Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please 
Give the cumulative patch for Far Cry.... As you know the version 1.0 is not at all beautiful....and now they have released a cumulative patch sized 180 MB......if u give this there is no need to download previous patches........
Let our game look beautiful.....
*www.ubi.com/US/Downloads/Down...aspx?dfId=3429


----------



## bhunnu16 (Mar 26, 2007)

Plzz give some old DOORDARSHAN serials like

1)  Vyomkesh Bakhsi 
2)  Tehkikat 

And also some cartoons like Bugs bunny, tom & jerry and Duck tales
I m missing those olden days.
PLzz


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 26, 2007)

Fast Track On Corel Draw 



Review  Processors  And  Motherboard


----------



## sude (Mar 27, 2007)

as i am late for my "demands" for april issue... i post in the MaY\y thread.

firstly... 
some panoramic images of the diGit Office (Including testcenter, editor's office, etc...etc..) it would be great as who doesn't like to have a sight of the diGit LABS...

secondly...
FAST TRACK to Web Related Apps like PHP, CSS etc... again it would be of great help.

and thirdly...
An extensive shootout on MP3 Players (as i am planing to buy one in the month of MAy07...)

*****
-SUDE


----------



## vai_rajput (Mar 27, 2007)

*please add software wincustomize browser of any ver....please add it...which software use to *.wba file format work???please add it...*

.......................


----------



## crs_cwiz (Mar 27, 2007)

A very old but amazing puzzle game by monolith before they went on to ut: gruntz (full version please, it's abandonware now, but the game rocks)


----------



## supportreq (Mar 27, 2007)

give me sauver linux operating system.. it seems he just updated it it comes with usb live. AND ALSO BOOT it VIA WINDOWS XP BOOT LOADER!!


----------



## dhanusaud (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Digit,

A-may-zing...!!!! u sud also provide some repairing tips in hardware. Waiting for the same in may.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 29, 2007)

Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please 
Give the cumulative patch for Far Cry.... As you know the version 1.0 is not at all beautiful....and now they have released a cumulative patch sized 180 MB......if u give this there is no need to download previous patches........
Let our game look beautiful.....
*www.ubi.com/US/Downloads/Down...aspx?dfId=3429
This is the third vote by me


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please
> Give the cumulative patch for Far Cry.... As you know the version 1.0 is not at all beautiful....and now they have released a cumulative patch sized 180 MB......if u give this there is no need to download previous patches........
> Let our game look beautiful.....
> *www.ubi.com/US/Downloads/Down...aspx?dfId=3429
> This is the third vote by me



Which connection do you have?. If you have 256 Kbps unlimited. You can download it by yourself.


----------



## Tapomay (Mar 30, 2007)

Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 60 day trial

*office.microsoft.com/en-us/products/HA101741481033.aspx


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 30, 2007)

I want Windows 2003 Service pack 2 for i386 Systems.


----------



## Projjwal (Mar 31, 2007)

*Adobe Flash CS3 trial*

.................................the newest version of flash with advance feature

i want 
*Adobe Flash CS3*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Will it be possible for u to include Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn , releasing on 19th april , in may issue of digit ??? If yes , please include it...


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.04


----------



## dsrao999 (Mar 31, 2007)

Something on Video surveillance Pls.



			
				dsrao999 said:
			
		

> Like Digit 8)


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2007)

Make a webaroo pack of the whole digit forum


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 1, 2007)

I was very disatisfied that you did'nt include Windows 2003 Service pack 2 for i386 Systems in April 2006, but please include it in May 2006 issue.


----------



## aninnovator (Apr 1, 2007)

an article on the basics of Programming


----------



## fuhrer (Apr 2, 2007)

ideas of cracking & its defects & some informations on linux & its operation


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 2, 2007)

Include Windows 2003 Service pack 2 for i386 Systems.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 2, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I was very disatisfied that you did'nt include Windows 2003 Service pack 2 for i386 Systems in April 2006, but please include it in May 2006 issue.


Dude, the service pack was released in mid-March. by that time most of the cd/dvd components get final & are most probably sent for replication. So, expect the service pack in May issue (hopefully).


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2007)

************* My Wish List for May 2007 *****************

VMware Server for Windows 1.0.2 Build 39867 or
VMware Workstation for Windows 6.0 Build 42757 

ReactOS 0.3.1-create a Windows NT compatible OS under GNU license



Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra 7.2 &
InterVideo WinDVD Platinum 8.0.6.109 R3



MediaPortal 0.2.2.0- turns your PC in a very advanced Multi MediaCenter / HTPC.
Mplayer for windows with some superb GUI



Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (32-bit) Service Pack 2 - Please include this
coz you haven't given any 2003 service pack 

Microsoft Windows Easy Transfer Companion 6.0
Microsoft Digital Imaging Suite
Microsoft Expression Blend 1.0 RC
Microsoft Expression Design Beta 2

Microsoft Shared Source CLI 2.0-describes the core of the .NET Framework
RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP2 Update Pack 2.1.8

MAME 0.113 - Multiple arcade machine emulator
XPize 4.6 - GUI enhancer for Windows XP and 2003
FinalBurner FREE 1.14.0.87 - Alternative to expensive CD and DVD burners
HandBrake for Windows 0.8.0 Beta 1
Mozilla Firefox for Windows 2.0.0.3
TrendProtect for Firefox Beta
CinePaint Glasgow 0.2a
CrystalMark 0.9.123.328
AM-DeadLink 3.0.1 Beta 1 
WarFTPD 1.8.2 RC12 
RSSOwl for Windows 2.0 Milestone 5a 
Amaya for Windows NT/2000/XP 9.55 Beta
XnView for Windows 1.90.3
ClamAV 0.90.1-3
FreeMind 0.9.0 Beta 9
Catalencoder 0.7.3
DVD Flick 1.2.1.3
Rainlendar Lite for Windows 2.1 Build 35 Beta
Nero Burning Rom 7.8.5.0
LEGO Digital Designer for Windows 1.6.680
Spyware Terminator 1.8.4.965
Perl 5.9.4 Experimental
Code::Blocks Studio 1.0 Release Candidate 2-Open source, cross platform free C++ IDE
UltraEdit-32 13.00
GravityZoo Client Beta 1
TA Spring 0.74b3 Beta
VioLet Composer 0.51
PHP 5.2.1
Blender for Windows
Linux Kernel 2.6.21-rc5

*******Make a webaroo pack of the whole digit forum******


----------



## themostwantedprince (Apr 3, 2007)

pls include FAST TRACK TO troubleshooting & HARDWARE n pls review mid n high end LAPTOPS.


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 3, 2007)

why not bundle the excellent tutorials posted in the tutorials into a fast track ??
windows service pack 2 please...
Flash 8.0 trial..


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 3, 2007)

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (32-bit) Service Pack 2 
Please include this.


----------



## VexByte (Apr 4, 2007)

*Please include Internet Explorer 7*(with it's latest updates). I missed out the Digit issue when the IE7 was bundled.


----------



## Maverick.awp (Apr 4, 2007)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> Hey Please Please....
> 
> Give UBUNTU LINUX Latest version.
> 
> ...



Please debian....Ubuntu 7.04 beta is already released...wait till the final version is released......for now please include debian....

www.debian.com


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Digit,

A-may-zing...!!!! u sud also provide some repairing tips in hardware. Steel Waiting.


----------



## mannu_techy (Apr 5, 2007)

Second Life client


----------



## darkvirus (Apr 6, 2007)

mannu_techy said:
			
		

> Second Life client


..
that is worth request....

fast track for photoshop


----------



## sivarap (Apr 6, 2007)

Laptops review.esp midrange


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2007)

please give office 2003 service pack 2 and turbo c++


----------



## fuhrer (Apr 6, 2007)

plz provide linux games


----------



## smj (Apr 6, 2007)

1. FIFA Manager 07 Patch 1.0
2. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
3. Microsoft Windows OneCare Live trial setup file
4. cheatbook database 2007 
5. Total commander 7
6. Winxp 64 bit edition trial

1. FIFA Manager 07 Patch 1.0
2. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its 	
   commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
3. Microsoft Windows OneCare Live trial setup file
4. cheatbook database 2007 
5. Total commander 7
6. Winxp 64 bit edition trial
7. SPSS


----------



## metric (Apr 7, 2007)

*Eng tpc in fst trck*

Cheers to Team Digit,
What an assistive Fast Track, I'm really grateful to team Digit who collated such useful sites and complied a Fast Track of that sites for us. It would take months for any student in finding required info. at net, Imagine how utile will be the Fast Track.
	Can I ask you a question ?, Its really great that you guys have mentioned sites on most of the topics a student would ever require. Team Digit, hope you guys are aware that English (both written and spoken) is one such subject which can't be ingnored, Pls. can you devote a side of a page in your magazine listing some of the most useful sites on the subject of English(both written and spoken)in your forthcoming issue,would be very much thankful to you if by any means you could give us the needed info. as you had given for many other subject.
	I hope you won't ignore the request, as each one of us  who read Digit knows, readers requests are as significant for Digit, as Digit is for its readers


----------



## amol_dan (Apr 7, 2007)

Please include a fast track on MacOSX and pleaaaaaaaaase give Sabayon Linux 3.3 (DVD version).


----------



## Sunita (Apr 7, 2007)

Can u plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz include Maya Trial Version (for animation and 3D Modeling) in your May DVD


----------



## Sirius (Apr 7, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> why not bundle the excellent tutorials posted in the tutorials into a fast track ??
> windows service pack 2 please...
> Flash 8.0 trial..




Hopefully we should get trial version of Flash CS3 next month, hence you will have to wait till June to see it on our DVD


----------



## mshiva (Apr 7, 2007)

Please include VS C++ 2005 Express full iso.
It would be useful for students like me.


----------



## nithinks (Apr 7, 2007)

please give some very old good games.. which can run in celeron machines too.....


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 8, 2007)

All Driverpacks from *driverpacks.net/DriverPacks/overview.php
They are really useful for people who build their own XP cd's like me.


----------



## mohanty1942 (Apr 9, 2007)

A standalone AMR & 3gp player; so that one won't require to install the  "full PC suite".


----------



## Heemu (Apr 9, 2007)

I am requesting 4 a software "Rar Repair Tool" with *WORKING* crack/serial/patch etc...Thanks in advance


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Apr 9, 2007)

latest version of nero


----------



## atkinson (Apr 9, 2007)

Safari Biathlon trial...It's a great game.......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 9, 2007)

java sdk6


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 9, 2007)

Heemu said:
			
		

> I am requesting 4 a software "Rar Repair Tool" with *WORKING* crack/serial/patch etc...Thanks in advance


They will never give you cracks /serials/patchs etc to unlock the software.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

Heemu said:
			
		

> I am requesting 4 a software "Rar Repair Tool" with *WORKING* crack/serial/patch etc...Thanks in advance



Did i hear that?.


----------



## smj (Apr 10, 2007)

Internatonal cricket captain 2006 or 2007 (*www.cricketweb.net/downloadscentre/commerical/internationalcricketcaptain2006.php)


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 10, 2007)

Sirius said:
			
		

> Hopefully we should get trial version of Flash CS3 next month, hence you will have to wait till June to see it on our DVD


 
geez thanx in advance .. 1st successful request for me...


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Apr 10, 2007)

F-Secure Internet Security 2007.


----------

